# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Any Ideas about keeping Gray tree frogs out of our hot tub.

## Malinda

It is very dry here in Michigan this summer and young tree frogs keep getting up under the cover of the hot tub. I don't mind them being there but I don't want them to die because of the chemicals in the water. Is there any way to discourage them. We also have a swimming pool but they don't get near that.

----------


## kmichael55

I did a quick google search and only came across spraying saltwater on the sides and top of the tub to discourage them, however it was debated how harmful this is to the frogs.  Thanks for caring!! Maybe its the heat/humidity that draws them to the hot tub over the pool, or higher chemical concentration??  
Also suggested was mowing, trimming, removing vegetation/sticks/logs/anything that acts as a hiding spot for bugs or anything that would attract bugs/flies (dog poop, garbage etc.) 
I don't know how much the mowing etc would help considering they're gray tree frogs.

----------

